# Plumbing Fail



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

DIY Failure


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Been there, done that, got wet.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

that right there put a large smile on my face.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> DIY Failure<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW9jO1keM2Y">YouTube Link</a>


Is it wrong that the comments piss me off? "at least you didn't have to pay plumber prices." I guess the mold growing on the now wet Sheetrock is worth it right?


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I love watching him run around frantically!
hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

This is why I **always** test my water piping with air first.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sad to say that has happen to me although it was not crimped or sweat. I rarely deal with CPVC or PVC water lines, except to adapt and move on. 

Whether or not he saved money I like the justice of DIY work gone wrong. Why, o why would you make a video and post it to you tube? People don't have a sense of embarrassment anymore.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lmao, that's why you call a plumber!!!!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> This is why I **always** test my water piping with air first.


Even plastic water piping?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That guy by no way is hurting...


his channel has over 7 million views, he's into green/solar products.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Even plastic water piping?


Yup.

I'm lazy in my old age -- If I make a mess I have to clean it up. Can't have that.:laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I air test as well and I'm using Wirsbo. However, I always try to make livening up any place a two man job...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

When he's running at 2:08 it sounds like he's wearing flip flops. Tells you what kind of tradesman he is.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> When he's running at 2:08 it sounds like he's wearing flip flops. Tells you what kind of tradesman he is.


As if worrying about the video more than the leak wasn't enough. :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Whats up with all the trash under that house ?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Whats up with all the trash under that house ?



Nobody sees nobody knows. :whistling2:


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Air test


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

ahh that brings back memories


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This guy calls him self a plumber


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

laugh my effin a$$ off. that is funny. why would u even put that on youtube? that is so so so bad. the commentary by this guy is effin priceless . roflmao


----------



## ahlgren pro (Aug 17, 2011)

That little skew up I did there got me booted out of ga so I had to move north to il


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm lazy in my old age -- If I make a mess I have to clean it up. Can't have that.:laughing:


Wow! I would think someone as fastidious as yourself would not leave themselves exposed to a clear violation of code.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Wow! I would think someone as fastidious as yourself would not leave themselves exposed to a clear violation of code.


 Exactly what/which code are you nattering about?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Exactly what/which code are you nattering about?


Testing plastic with air...

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Testing plastic with air...


Oh.

*smacks forehead*

Y'all got me.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Exactly what/which code are you nattering about?


What I'm "nattering" about, cupcake, is the National Standard Plumbing Code, adopted by the PHCC, under which the state of New Jersey operates. In chapter 15, section 6.c of the 2009 version, current version in effect, it states that for plastic pipe the testing by compressed gas or air SHALL be prohibited.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> ...Y'all got me.


So the kids got one on ya. The sun shines on a dog's hiney every now and then. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> So the kids got one on ya. The sun shines on a dog's hiney every now and then. :laughing: :jester:


The point to my banter with Mr. Shins is that he never hesitates to chastise another member who is perceived to be his unequal. I signed onto this forum because, as I stated in my intro, we DO NOT know everything and can always learn from other plumbers. Sometimes even the most vested members should check their egos.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Testing plastic pipe with air can be extremely dangerous

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Testing plastic pipe with air can be extremely dangerous
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I think was established in the previous posts, hence why it is illegal.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

He thanked you for calling him out on his unbridled redundancy...yet I'm an *******...

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mccmech said:


> ...Sometimes even the most vested members should check their egos.


Touché


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mccmech said:


> What I'm "nattering" about, cupcake, is the National Standard Plumbing Code, adopted by the PHCC, under which the state of New Jersey operates. In chapter 15, section 6.c of the 2009 version, current version in effect, it states that for plastic pipe the testing by compressed gas or air SHALL be prohibited.


Did you really just call me "cupcake"?:laughing:

Really?

Borrowed or not, that took balls.

Just make sure you return them to the proper cupboard before you sign out.:laughing:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Did you really just call me "cupcake"?:laughing:
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


Borrowed...not. I've grown 'em big & bold thanks to life's experiences, so they'll stay right here where I like 'em. BTW, love the pix of yer tortie. Got one myself. Of the 5 cats in the house she is my fav.!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Borrowed...not. I've grown 'em big & bold thanks to life's experiences, so they'll stay right here where I like 'em. BTW, love the pix of yer tortie. Got one myself. Of the 5 cats in the house she is my fav.!


Tortie's are my Achilles Heel. I can't help myself.:yes:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U666A said:


> .yet I'm an *******


Yeah, You are.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yeah, You are.


 And you're way too young, impressionable and inexperienced to be stirring the pot. Having been there and done that ourselves, we see right through you.

Some of us just chuckle and let you blunder about -- Others can only shake their heads. A rare few try to steer you in the right direction and then chastise you in frustration when you fail to deliver. 

You're a bright kid -- One of these days you'll 'get' why we we're so tough on you.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yeah, You are right, as usual, all knowing U666A
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


T,IFIFY

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------

